# Sites near York for RV'S



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
A friend of mine has recently imported a new coachbuilt motorhome on a stretched Peterbilt chassis.

He is looking for a site near York that is open this time of the year and can take RV's.

Any ideas??

cheers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

A site not far from York is The Ranch
Give them a call they may be open.

Steve

>>Here<<


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

The Ranch is closed till feb 5th, but can take up to a 40 footer when open. Dunc.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*York*

Thanks for that.

cheers


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Hymie what size of RV is it

Peter and Joan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*York*

Hi

www.ruddingpark.co.uk has an RV hard standing area.

Buses from outside the site to Leeds. Harrogate and Wetherby.

Local trains to York, Leeds, Harrogate and Knaresboro - think the nearest station is about a mile or a mile and half away.

Not sure what pitch size the CC Rowntree Park York offers - www.caravanclub.co.uk

Russell


----------

